# Tool set question for Apprentice



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I personally really dislike Greenlee, except for their knock out sets and some other obscure tools. 

That Klein set seems pretty good, but a lot of money and some tools you might never use. I prefer to just buy stuff as I need it and I make sure every project has a new need so I can keep buying toys.


----------



## Wulfy (Feb 8, 2014)

I have never actually used GL hand tools and since I really need a new set of linesman pliers I was thinking of the Klein and as far as money I am setting on $500 I've been saving to get a decent set of tools. I keep my tools in good condition so I haven't had to replace much from original set except strippers, dikes, and now linemans. I didn't do the math to see if it would be cheaper to get individual tools as I go or all at once.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

How about this at half the price:

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-92914-ProPack14-Apprentice/dp/B004OHHU5I



Or this one, which gets rid of those useless nut drivers and $80

https://www.homenetworksupply.com/tool-sets/electricians-tool-sets/80118/


----------



## EcHoMaN (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd avoid buying big sets like that. Also what type of jobs are you mainly doing currently?

I think I saw 2 side cutters in that Klein pack, kinda a waste if you tight on cash and those are prob their worst offerings.

Pliers
http://www.amazon.com/09-11-240-SBA-Leverage/dp/B005EXNWM6/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1391924296&sr=8-37&keywords=knipex

Side cutters

http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-7421200SBA-Leverage-Diagonal-Cutters/dp/B000X4PTS6/ref=sr_1_41?ie=UTF8&qid=1391924507&sr=8-41&keywords=knipex+angled

adjustables
http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-8701250-10-Inch-Cobra-Pliers/dp/B000X4J2H0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391924583&sr=8-3&keywords=knipex

knife
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48-22-1902-Fastback-Utility-Storage/dp/B00D0YR9A2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391924777&sr=8-2&keywords=milwaukee+knife

Add in any specific screw drivers you may need if yours are worm bad (Wiha/wera/felo are good), tape measure, torpedo level, strippers, nut drivers, pouch, at least you'll have 200$ to play with....and you can mix and match based on feel or look, go to a home depot and check out the remanding stuff you may need...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wulfy said:


> Hello all, I'm new to the trade (9 months) and the forums. Currently my computer is out of commission and my phone doesn't let me use the search tab so here I am.
> 
> I currently have this set: http://m.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Electric-22-Piece-Electrician-s-Tool-Set-CE120501/203539501/
> 
> ...



The Klein set is the way to go , all that stuff will come in handy.

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Search on Amazon

Wiha screwdriver set
Klein D2000 ***** and pliers
Channllock needlenose pliers
Stanley Fatmax tape measure
Large slotted beater
Estwing 20 or 22oz hammer rip claw
Stanley combination square 12"
Bahco hacksaw
Half round bastard file
Channellock 10" adjustable wrench
Stanley 99e knife


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

chewy said:


> Search on Amazon
> 
> Wiha screwdriver set
> Klein D2000 ***** and pliers
> ...


 Chewy is on point here. I was lucky when I started the company I was with offered its apprentices a tool kit with the Klein linemens, *****,600-4,6 flat heads #2 and 3 Phillipzs tips roto splits, Klein pouch 2 pair 430 ChannelLocks maybe 440s cant remember that far back a hacksaw that I still use a tape measure strippers utility knife for $150 but I generally tell new guys to get 1 new tool a week until they get everything if they cant afford all at once. I wouldn't buy the kit so to speak since you can most likely get te exact same tools but maybe different quality brands like Channel lock, Lennox, Craftsman Pro screwdrivers. I think there should be someone at HD to slap for letting these guys waste money on CE or I call It Chinese Electric crap just so the turn around and buy the right tools te second time. I like Craftsman tape measures, screw drivers and wrenches as long as I find the USA made ones bc I can exchange them


----------



## Wulfy (Feb 8, 2014)

What do you think of these? http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001A2T6ES


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> How about this at half the price:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-92914-ProPack14-Apprentice/dp/B004OHHU5I
> 
> ...


both of those are actually really good prices for what your getting

I'd also suggest Klein, my linesman, needle nose and side cutters have lasted for over 3 years now and I've had no problems with them:thumbup:


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

Go with the klein! Good luck to you


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Klein is great, except their screw drivers. Philips get worn out fast.


----------



## Wulfy (Feb 8, 2014)

Then what do you guys recommend? I got to thinking and I've decided to basically do a tool or two a week instead main reason being from people at work and here all seem to agree on Klein lineman pliers and dikes. However my CO workers don't much like them some of them are saying Milwaukee or wiha and something else that starts with a W. So first tool on the list is lineman pliers.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wulfy said:


> Then what do you guys recommend? I got to thinking and I've decided to basically do a tool or two a week instead main reason being from people at work and here all seem to agree on Klein lineman pliers and dikes. However my CO workers don't much like them some of them are saying Milwaukee or wiha and something else that starts with a W. So first tool on the list is lineman pliers.


I have heard great thinks about wera and wiha. 
Looking into getting some but haven't had the change to try them. 

Klein's will be good to you, that's what I have now and I like them. When you start replacing your drivers however I would stay away from Klein.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Replace a few tools at a time. Buy Knipex pliers. Other than that, I don't have many problems with Klown drivers. I mangle screwdrivers made by anybody. I don't have much interest in Milwaukee hand tools. They get enough of my business already.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I think you should take your time and buy quality pieces as you see fit, don't be in a rush simply to replace tools because of a "better" brand name. 

Some good names you can look at are: wiha, wera, felo, knipex, fatmax (only tape to own), ideal, greenlee and milwaukee. You are not going to find one brand with perfect everything so again don't rush to spend your hard earned money.

If you wanted something to start with try the knipex 9" linesmen, it's probably one of the better tools I picked up.
http://www.amazon.com/09-11-240-SBA-Leverage/dp/B005EXNWM6/ref=pd_cp_hi_2


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

I wanted to like the milwaukee hand tools, but they're so dang clunky and a tad-bit gimmicky for my liking. I'm with 99cent, klein drivers and knipex pliers is good stuff; you can build a house with that combo


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

derekwalls said:


> I wanted to like the milwaukee hand tools, but they're so dang clunky and a tad-bit gimmicky for my liking. I'm with 99cent, klein drivers and knipex pliers is good stuff; you can build a house with that combo


I bought a Milwaukee 11 in 1 and the bits were strange. I lost it and never bothered to look for it. I bought a Klein. Maybe the bits on the Milwaukee fit American screws (seriously; I'm not trying to be funny here  ).

Milwaukee hand tools just seem odd.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea I bought the milwaukee too. I carried it for a week cuz I thought the stripper would be cool. It wasn't cool at all so it's been in my tool box at home for over a year.

I've got all kinds of multi drivers but I keep on going back to the reg klein 10n1 for every day carry stuff


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

If you want a entire set all at once, 
http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-92914-ProPack14-Apprentice/dp/B004OHHU5I 

Thats a pretty good set, I personally don't have that I got my tools as I went.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

My first employer just told me to go down to the supply shop and get the Greenlee kit. 

I took a look at what was in there and pieced the same tools together with Knipex, Wera, and Lenox for less than the price of the kit, that was assuming I already had a hammer, tape, etc.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Milwaukee hand tools just seem odd.


Agreed. But. I love their measuring tape. The only hand tool of theirs that I own.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> Search on Amazon
> 
> Wiha screwdriver set
> Klein D2000 ***** and pliers
> ...


Good list right there. Only thing I would add is 2 pair of pump pliers (also known as Channellocks). The Channellock 430's (10") should be just fine.


----------

